# Spreading the love ❤️ <3



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just wanted to spread the love and show everyone my little kings!

Snuggled up together <3

They are literally inseparable now which is a hell of a long way from them scrapping continuously when we brought our youngest furbaby home (last week) lol

#brotherstotheend. #bonded 
#adorethem #mykings

Would love to see everyone else's pics of their furry little tag teams lol.

Cuteness overload <3


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

I wish my two were that close


----------



## catdogpack (Nov 18, 2017)

So sweet


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

catdogpack said:


> So sweet


Thank you <3 absolutely adore them! Xx


----------

